
Nine Inch Nails Sells Out Of $300 Deluxe Edition In Under Two Days ($750K on that option alone) - nickb
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080304/162842435.shtml
======
henning
I bought NIN's album for $5 on Amazon to support Trent for distributing his
work in an enlightened manner. $5 for 3 dozen CD-quality tracks, DRM-free, off
Amazon. Download was as fast as iTunes or Steam or any other respectable
online download service.

I made the decision to do that after downloading the first part of it for free
on the Pirate Bay.

It was the first time I bought music fair and square in about 10 years.

~~~
Xichekolas
FYI, you can get the first nine tracks for free on the official website. No
need to hit the Pirate Bay.

<http://ghosts.nin.com/main/order_options>

I too paid the $5 for the whole thing, partly to support the distribution
model, partly because of the 36 kickass tracks. One of my friends bought the
$300 set. I'm planning to experience that vicariously through him.

~~~
henning
The downloads on their site were down on Monday due to overwhelming demand.

~~~
Xichekolas
Yeah that was kinda sad... it's the reason I ended up just using the Amazon
link... thankfully I don't really care about the FLAC versions.

------
e40
I wish all artists would put up a website with a paypal tip jar. I'd download
the music for free then tip them $3 to $5 for each album downloaded. That
would circumvent the label, since it wasn't directly a fee related to the
album. It's just a tip from me to them. I don't know if the typical record
company contract would allow this, though.

------
tim2
Sure, I'll say it: If you're saying that publicity is free, you're still
wrong.

This isn't even a very new model. People have been getting music for free
through radio for a long time. What labels have done so far is little more
than changing the transport from radio to web.

~~~
redorb
^ He dropped his label and is now doing his own. Also it is revolutionary to
sell direct.

~~~
tim2
I guarantee you that there have been artists selling some music directly to
customers ever since people have been able to record music. No, even before
that.

This guy used the labels and middlemen extensively _already_ , so he is really
a terrible example of this revolution.

------
iamelgringo
Someone needs to make it easy for artists to do this. They want it, and users
want it.

~~~
nickb
Downloading is easy, it's hard to create the demand and traffic for a
particular artist. You're back to square one since to do that, you should have
a large music site so you get a lot of traffic and can promote various
artists. And then you're in competition with iTunes and Amazon.

